# Recommend a clay bar kit?



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Noticed a few of you have done or had the cars clay barred. Just looking myself as the results look really good. Recommend any in particular? Cheers Looking at this...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-55 ... SwgQ9VpEFg


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you looked at the Clay Cloth and clay mitt from Clay Cloth company? Easier to use and give a great result.


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

sweatystt said:


> Noticed a few of you have done or had the cars clay barred. Just looking myself as the results look really good. Recommend any in particular? Cheers Looking at this...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-55 ... SwgQ9VpEFg


That's only a 55g bar, you can get a 200g bar for similar money. This has superb reviews all over the internet, can be used with water as a lube or get a bottle of lube to go with it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bilt-Hamb...g-Detailing-Brake-Dust-Tree-Sap-/110637616810


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

My recomendation would be built hamber clay bar, accompanied with dodo juice born slippy or AG detailing spray. Really good clay bar at a great price.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

+ 1 on the BH clay bars, best on the market imo.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

+1 for Bilt Hamber detailing clay, can be used with water in spray bottle but i prefer Autoglym rapid detailing spray simply it smells addictive.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Another +1 for bilt hamber here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Do you guys prefer regular or soft bilt hamber?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Only ever used regular, it'll wont scratch just keep well lubricated (detail spray)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Bilt Hamber is the only clay I use, its amazing. I use Wolfgang clay lube. Stops the clay sticking & smells amazing.


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

So this is used after your wash and before your wax? Thanks all

Sent to you by TT Yoda


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

The_TT_Yoda said:


> So this is used after your wash and before your wax? Thanks all
> 
> Sent to you by TT Yoda


sure is bud, the clay removes any left over dirt etc that is left after you wash. you won't believe how much crap is left after you wash your car. Clay makes your paint so smooth.


----------

